# Market Will Not Let Me Install Apps



## alcantarvf (Nov 7, 2011)

Is there a way to fix the problem of market not letting you install apps other than doing a factory reset? I have no idea why this problem began? The only problem that I can think of is that my SD card started acting up... that's about it... please help...


----------



## PonsAsinorem (Oct 10, 2011)

Try clearing your market's cache.


----------



## ro6666lt (Sep 2, 2011)

moved to → General. Thanks.


----------



## DrMacinyasha (Jun 6, 2011)

Clear Market's cache, clear data for Market, and try uninstalling updates. If that doesn't fix it, then you'll have to remove and re-add your Google account, and possibly do a factory reset.


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

anyone know if these instructions worked for you guys ? Cus im getting that stupid "This app isnt supported for your device" error all the time now since the update.


----------

